# tumbler need help here



## bucky902 (Aug 14, 2013)

I build my tumbler now trying to get it to work right so far i have etched 4-(machine made test bottles)  so this is where i am at now it turns about 60 rpm's, using copper wire, aluminum oxide 120 grit and my tube is 3" x 14 " what can i do ?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2013)

if the bottle is just bouncing around in there you will have big problems.
 You need to hold it at the ends with stopples or other means.

 Also long wire wont be an effective tumbling medium. It needs to be cut in very small pieces like <1/8"

 Using water too I assume?


----------



## GuntherHess (Aug 14, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-t97-sGy_Cg

 watch this...


----------



## bucky902 (Aug 14, 2013)

> Using water too I assume?


 yes i watch the video that helped i will have to try again thank you


----------



## willieboy (Sep 3, 2013)

Also, your abrasive compound must be a good product.  Most tumbling is done with a slow cutter to preserve embossing.  Most tumbling would be done with a 1200 rated abrasive or more.  A 220 abrasive is a fast cuter and can remove all embossing if you are not careful. A 120 Abrasive is too aggressive IMHO. Good luck


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2013)

1200 is good, more aggressive cutters can really harm your embossing in a VERY short time......


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 3, 2013)

also Gunth answered your other problems very well, I can only add this, practice ,practice on junk bottles until you get your system down.


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 4, 2013)

Buys stopples, use thicker shorter copper. Use 1500 Aluminum oxide. Good Luck.  LEON.


----------



## slplsinbstn (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi gang:
 I was reading this post and watched the video. My question is, what is a "cleaning compound" where do you get it and what does it cost.

 I also noticed his copper pellets were black. I assume this was from constant use. My other question is. How do you cut old copper wire??
 Thanks
    Jeff


----------



## chosi (Sep 29, 2013)

> My question is, what is a "cleaning compound" where do you get it and what does it cost.

 The cleaning compounds I use are:
 Coarse:   1200 Grit Silicon Carbide
 Medium: 1500 Grit Silicon Carbide
 Fine:       Aluminum Oxide
 Others exist, such as 600 Grit (which is so coarse it can remove embossing, so I would never use that for the outside of a bottle).  You can mix cleaning compounds, which is something I recently started doing.

 I usually get them from the Jar Doctor, or just search for them on eBay.  I think they're the same compounds used by rock tumblers.
 Last time I bought a pound, it cost about $20.  A pound usually lasts for very roughly 100 tumbles.


----------

